# Floor Pedestal Deer Mount



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

I am planning on building a floor pedestal mount for my 2014 Bow kill and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas/ plans they could share or maybe even a "how to" . I have some old fence post I want to use to make for the post to hang the mount on. I have searched online and found some pictures that I really like but as far as what bracket to use to hang the mount and what to use to make the post be able to stand up properly and support the mount. any suggestions and or pictures of your past pedestal mounts would be great !.... thanks!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I went with a Ambrose Maple Pedestal - 





Top with habitat comes off for transport and the pedestal itself is hollow - has the score sheet and the original arrow inside.


----------



## arrow_chucker (Oct 20, 2012)

I looked into this for my deer this year as well, but went away from it as I didn't have something picked out or made. How it was explained to me was the rod(s) going through the mount must be secure to the base, in your case the post. In other words you want something wider at bottom so it does not tip over and is unstable with most weight up and maybe out. I will do this in the future, but I will have something built that is taxi approved ahead of time. I really don't want it to fall over.....especially with my young ones running around! 
Good luck and post pics as I'd like to see what you do as well.


----------



## arrow_chucker (Oct 20, 2012)

12-Ringer said:


> I went with a Ambrose Maple Pedestal -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I looked at a very similar base but about fell over at the price! I'll end up having one made or attempting myself I suppose. I like the look of that. Habitat, gotta love it. I've went with habitat on last 3 mounts and love the look. Your mount looks good, congrats!


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

wow that looks awesome... I like the habitat in the base, what did that cost if you don't mind me asking.... my problem is I just decided I wanted to do this after the taxidermist already started on my mount so its a typical bow mount so I am limited to the fence post idea as far as mounting goes. I have old 200 year old barn siding for the outside frame of the frame. I was thinking a rock or sand in the base for the added weight to keep it from tipping over...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jthomas218 said:


> wow that looks awesome... I like the habitat in the base, what did that cost if you don't mind me asking.... my problem is I just decided I wanted to do this after the taxidermist already started on my mount so its a typical bow mount so I am limited to the fence post idea as far as mounting goes. I have old 200 year old barn siding for the outside frame of the frame. I was thinking a rock or sand in the base for the added weight to keep it from tipping over...


To be completely honest I never totaled it up - I brought the cedar back that is used on in the habitat....the mount is actually mounted to the cedar and not to the base. The cedar is mounted to the base. 

I purchased the pedestal here....
http://customtaxidermywoodworks.webs.com/pedestals.htm

Owner was on-point, honest, fast, and the pedestal was exactly what I wanted as I wanted that unfinished look.

Hope this helps. There are a few AT members who build them and I think they might even sell them too, but I am not sure. Shipping is usually a problem for folks who aren't accustomed to doing it with objects of this size.

Hope the helps and thanks for the kind words. Some thought it was unfinished, but I wanted the jagged edge on the back - didn't turn out EXACLY like I pictured in my mind, but I am happy and have some options for the future if I want to sharpen that edge.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks! I will look into it. im not much of a carpenter but I have all the tools required to make one just afraid it will turn out bad and I could have just bought one and been done with it. but the pedestal route is the way to go for my next few I am running out of wall space lol


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres an idea for you.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Buckeye Buck said:


> Heres an idea for you.


Seen that before and that is crazy awesome...some day when I finish a man-cave I will have an area just like it...my guess is that isn't even a pedestal mount looks like a standard wall mount, hanging on a post; ingenious idea and excellent creativity. Looks AWESOME!!!! Could even add a Euro or two to the posts or on the habitat florr, even another mount or two on the walls on either side - LOTS of potential for that corner - NOT that it needs more!!

Joe


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Seen that before and that is crazy awesome...some day when I finish a man-cave I will have an area just like it...my guess is that isn't even a pedestal mount looks like a standard wall mount, hanging on a post; ingenious idea and excellent creativity. Looks AWESOME!!!! Could even add a Euro or two to the posts or on the habitat florr, even another mount or two on the walls on either side - LOTS of potential for that corner - NOT that it needs more!!
> 
> Joe[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

2x4 frame faced with weathered barn wood. Platform big enough for trail cam pics, sheds, etc.


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

Buckeye Buck said:


> Heres an idea for you.


definitely my favorite. I will get pictures of the one i have when i get home.


----------



## jayb (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm working on a how-to post of one I completed several years ago. Here's a pic in the meantime.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have built a few for people and build them pretty close to cost. looks great


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*Ped mount*

Richfield Wi
View attachment 2156727


$465


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Buckeye Buck said:


> Heres an idea for you.


simply awesome


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine getting done right now.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

jayb said:


> I'm working on a how-to post of one I completed several years ago. Here's a pic in the meantime.
> View attachment 2156667


that would be really helpful! I like the euro mounts on that one.. I pondered the idea of using quick-crete for the base and adding a habitat to cover it.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

Early Ice said:


> Richfield Wi
> View attachment 2156727
> 
> 
> $465


that looks about like what I am thinking I want to do how did you mount it to the post?


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

jthomas218 said:


> that looks about like what I am thinking I want to do how did you mount it to the post?


It spins on the post, so you can position it the way you want. there is a 2 inch peg about 4 inches long on the bottom of the mount. there is a hole in the post the mount fits in. so you can take off to clean or transport etc. very great job, I was EXTREMELY pleased. The bottom dirt area is styro foam that was fitted around the base. He put marsh grass in it. I shot the deer in a marsh along a fence line. so it was a good recreation.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome! What's he score?


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Early Ice said:


> Richfield Wi
> View attachment 2156727
> 
> 
> $465





For the whole deal or minus pedestal?


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

nice... well the problem I have is the mount I am having done from my 2014 bow kill is just a typical shoulder mount... the pedestal mount didn't come to me until a buddy of mine showed me is 2013 mount and I had already placed my order for the style of mount. I will need to mount mine from the back side with some sort of bracket as it would be mounted on a wall.....


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*another angle*

here is another angle. he puts more shoulder than the typical shoulder mount. looks really nice i think.
View attachment 2156844


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah I really like that


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

I like that one too. did you make that?


----------



## jayb (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are some more pics.


----------



## jayb (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

Perfect ! Simple and effective . Thanks my plan is to out some euro skulls in one corner and the pedestal mount in the other in my hunting room. Thank you !


----------



## jayb (Feb 23, 2009)

Finished product. Well, almost! I still have to do some sort of trim around the edge of the base.


----------



## NorthMo Archer (Jun 11, 2013)

Buckeye Buck said:


> Heres an idea for you.


what a stud


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

3dn4jc said:


> Mine getting done right now.
> 
> View attachment 2156809


DAMN, what a deer.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

jayb said:


> Finished product. Well, almost! I still have to do some sort of trim around the edge of the base.
> 
> View attachment 2156907


really like the finished product


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

jayb said:


> I'm working on a how-to post of one I completed several years ago. Here's a pic in the meantime.
> View attachment 2156667


i started a different thread about making a fence post style floor mount for Euro's. I was going to build a box frame for it, but I like the base you used also. Please direct me to your "how to" when you post it up.


----------



## jayb (Feb 23, 2009)

bsites9 said:


> i started a different thread about making a fence post style floor mount for Euro's. I was going to build a box frame for it, but I like the base you used also. Please direct me to your "how to" when you post it up.


Will do!


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Fellow Michigan hunter/MIBUCKPOLE


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

My 9 pt. Before and after.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

MI Hoytforlife said:


> My 9 pt. Before and after.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159453
> ...


So is that real dirt in the base? Also, where are you guys getting the fake grass and that fake tree limb? (assuming its fake) 

That looks great by the way


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

bsites9 said:


> So is that real dirt in the base? Also, where are you guys getting the fake grass and that fake tree limb? (assuming its fake)
> 
> That looks great by the way


Thank You !

Mine is real. the marsh grass is available at Joannes,Hobby Lobby or Michaels in the floral dept/dried flowers and that stuff. they also have peat moss and cypress moss.

I was lucky to find this old weathered oak board that had been Outside for some time. I had a friend cut it into 4 pieces and tack it together in a box with a plywood bottom.
I was also lucky to find an old weathered fence post with rusty barb wire on it. I took my sawzall and cut a slightly angled cut on the bottom of the fence post so that when it sat flush on the top of the plywood base it looks slightly crooked not straight up in appearance. I ran a 4 inch long lag bolt with a large flat washer from the underside of the plywood base up into the bottom of the fence post. On the upper/topside of the fencepost I put 3 small steel flat L-brackets. Splitting the difference evenly around the diameter of the post. Each bracket had 4 holes. 2 w/two screws going into the post and the other 2 holes w/two screw going downward into the top side of the plywood base. Filling in the rest of the box, I used Hard Styrofoam insulation. I have seen it in pink and blue at Menard's, Lowe's and Home Depot. Unless you can find some scrap, you will have to buy a 4x8 sheet. Cut a piece that meets the inside dimensions of the box. Then measure where your post is and cut the piece in two. Now on each of the two pieces make a half circle cut where each piece would meet at the post. Repeat this step again to create a double layer and put it on top of the first two pieces. With mine I used a small oak branch on one side of the base and the marsh grass on the other side. I drilled a hole with a bit the same size in diameter of each and went down into the 2 layers of foam sheeting. I then plugged each hole with 3-4 or more Q-tips standing up right. Now for the dirt I used a gel type flooring /carpet glue adhesive and poured it into an old container and then poured a mix of peat moss and potting soil or black dirt and stirred it up good, it will be thick. Use a small hand shovel, old spatula or putty knife and scoop and spread evenly over all upper portions of the pink or blue insulation and right up to the inside edges where the wood meets the insulation, kind of like frosting a cake. I put masking tape on the top exposed edge of the wooden box to protect from any spill/overflow of this then remove later when dry and complete. Now take some extra mix of the peat moss and black dirt and sprinkle over top of this. This will take several days to a week to dry. I also ran a fan in the basement with mine to help it cure. I also pulled the Q-tips out before it completely set up so they came out easy but the holes did not fill up with the liquid mixed dirt. Once completely dry, I carried it outside and tipped it upside down to get rid of the excess that did not set up in the drying process. Now take your oak branch and place in one hole and marsh grass or vegetation and place in the other . Next I took a few brown oak leaves and broke up some extra dried grass and debris and shake or sprinkle evenly over top of your hardened dirt. Last step, Proudly hang pedestal/wall mount on post and display !
I went with an oak branch because it hold its leaves for a long time.After 2 years, I pull it out and replace it with a fresh one. Do this in late Fall when the leaves are brown. No need to glue as the hole is deep enough and has a snug fit. I have not replaced the Marsh grass yet but will do the same as necessary when time comes. To weather wood, make cuts immediately. Wet good with garden hose, get a plastic spray bottle and mist with salt water. Do this daily and flip once a week so all sides are affected by the sun and outside weather. Start in Spring and go thru later Fall .


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Two different pedestal mounts. The antelope pedestal is done with some doe hides, kind of unique.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

HUNTorFISH said:


> Two different pedestal mounts. The antelope pedestal is done with some doe hides, kind of unique.


Now those are sexy!!


----------



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is mine. Cant remember what McKenzie model it is, but if you're interested i can ask my taxidermist.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Update on mine!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

12-Ringer said:


> I went with a Ambrose Maple Pedestal -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite mount on archery talk. Love how the hide is a rough edge


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

KYtrapper said:


> Here is mine. Cant remember what McKenzie model it is, but if you're interested i can ask my taxidermist.
> 
> View attachment 2159920


looks great holy crap that's a beast what did he score?


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

HUNTorFISH said:


> Two different pedestal mounts. The antelope pedestal is done with some doe hides, kind of unique.


definitely unique, love the prong horn pedestal and that whitetail is massive!!


----------



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

jthomas218 said:


> looks great holy crap that's a beast what did he score?


Thank you. Got him in 2012 and he grossed 194 2/8 with 19 score able


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is mine. The base is pretty simple. Just some fake grass and leaves. The post is a rub i cut down in my timber that i found while shed hunting. It worked out pretty good. It was just big enough to put his sheds on.


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

rackfreak210 said:


> Here is mine. The base is pretty simple. Just some fake grass and leaves. The post is a rub i cut down in my timber that i found while shed hunting. It worked out pretty good. It was just big enough to put his sheds on.
> View attachment 2161799
> 
> View attachment 2161800


Never mind the base and habitat, look at that rack!!!


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

I really like the rubbing post . and what a deer !


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

got two made so far, now if have to figure out what materials I will be using for the habitat for the base, any ideas ??


----------



## hoosiermathews (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's mine. I dug up the fence post with barbed wire and all that this particular buck crossed and took it to the taxidermist to use.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

looks good that's the same thing with the deer im mounting he jumped an old fence post before he got stuck with my arrow. that is one heck of a deer there


----------



## hoosiermathews (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

What a beast, holy crap!!



rackfreak210 said:


> Here is mine. The base is pretty simple. Just some fake grass and leaves. The post is a rub i cut down in my timber that i found while shed hunting. It worked out pretty good. It was just big enough to put his sheds on.
> View attachment 2161799
> 
> View attachment 2161800


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll play.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

goatboy said:


> I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 2185302


very unique, how did you get that mounted on the post like that, also if anyone has any ideas or can tell me what they used to mount the shoulder mount to the post that is my next step after i decide what habitat it going on the base.


----------



## possum bend (Jul 3, 2007)

2007 Bow kill
I cut the cypress knee from the swamp where I killed him and took it to my taxidermist. He just drilled in a 1/2" rod into the top of the wood and drilled a hole in the deer form and it slides right on and off.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

i was thinking some sort of lag bolt but my mount is just a normal shoulder mount i wanted to refrain from drilling a hole in the mount. nice velvet buck!


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

I finally finished my pedestal mount I think it turned out pretty good for only having $40 in it


----------



## JRM02 (Oct 15, 2011)

jthomas218 said:


> I finally finished my pedestal mount I think it turned out pretty good for only having $40 in it
> 
> View attachment 2207971
> 
> ...


Nice...what did you use for the ground habitat?


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

I got some bags of moss/ dirt at a local hobby lobby and just spread it out and covered the base


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very cool ideas


----------

